# Anyone been coyote hunting?



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Anybody been out lately?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Not yet, my friend was talking about going in the next few weeks, said he's been seeing a few in his field in grafton.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

not yet, pups are prolly still out.

can't wait to go though. i have a new light switch for em (.17 remington)


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i have never hunted them but would love to try it sometime


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

0214 where are you located we do a little hunting for them if your close maybe you can hook up with us [email protected]


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't been hunting them but did shoot one Sun. morning while goose hunting. Saw him a few hundred yards away on the edge of the field and used a goose call to make some rabbit squeels.He came across the fiel to used and caught a couple 3.5" goose loads for his trouble.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys at work are telling me about seeing alot of them outside work at night...I would like to catch one of them out in the open with my new Ruger 77VT in 204 Ruger.


----------

